# Newbie



## wendandnel (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi new grow using vitalink nutes any help appreciated thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome to MP. I am not familiar with your nutes but they look interesting. Do you grow in dirt or water? 

Let us know how we can help.


----------



## wendandnel (Jun 5, 2015)

Growing in water flush and drain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wendandnel (Jun 5, 2015)

Was wondering about nute cycles and whether I need fulvic acid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome to MP, you found the place of our gathering. Any questions, feel free to ask. Someone will answer, cause we like growing pot too.


----------



## wendandnel (Jun 5, 2015)

Just being looking at silicon additives anyone use them or can recommend ty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

I use those things in soil. Someone will be around that knows about flush and drain.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome ,,and enjoy some good folks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome to MP.  What kind of help do you need?  

I have never used those nutrients, so have no idea whether to add additions or not.  Why do you think you need these additives?  I like to encourage new growers to try and keep it simple when they are just starting out.  Thee is plenty to worry about, especially with hydro without getting hung up on every little additive, especially if you are still in veg.

So, why don't you give us an overview of your entire setup so we can get a better idea of your grow--space, lights, ventilation, temps, RH, pH--those things are probably far more critical now that adding micro nutes.


----------



## wendandnel (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi and hello all, got 7 seedlings under 250W cfl, 6 of which are going in the main grow room and one staying where it is for cuttings. Grow room is 220 x 82 x 180 cm, 2 or 3 600w lights, 12 fan with 350mm x 600 mm carbon filter. 100 ltr water butt feeding IWS flood and drain using vitalink nutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

